# Soil mix and feeding



## jaydub13 (Mar 2, 2010)

SO i have been looking all over for soil mix recipe's, and one i finally set on was as followed.

1 part perlite
1 part composted steer manure
2 parts peat moss

That being said, i just transplanted seedlings into this mixture and am curious about when i can start using the organic nutrients i purchased. 

The seedlings are 15 days old and are developing nicely, but i dont want to burn the plants by feeding them too early.

Any advice on this? or as far as what soil additives i could use?


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

dont feed nutes till atleast 3 wks jus water for now


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 2, 2010)

I wouldn't feed until they start showing mild color change. Composted Manure can provide some appropriate food for a while. 

I also may consider adding some form of P and K. Manure is strong in N but always benefits from additions in the soil. Ground bone meal, and/or Seaweed meal could help out next time.

imo you have enough N to get you through for a while, even throughout much of 12/12 but I would anticipate some Bloom deficiencies.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Like what jmansweed said you should be good past veg and some of flower with that mix. That manure is really high in Nitrogen which is what you want while in vegetative growth. You might also want to look into some bone meal to increase your phosphorus levels especially when you start to flower your plant. This is just me but I like to add a bit of vermiculite to any soil mix to help with soil compression.


----------



## jaydub13 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, that cleared up a lot of my concern. 

I'm planning on still vegging the plants for a few more weeks, I have a two part nute system for vegging and flowering. 

Should i start adding these nutes prior to flowering?

And as  far as mixing the nutes with water, how much water should a plant with a  3 gallon container expect when it comes time to feed or water?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

add enough water to saturate the soil, and so that you get a little bit of runoff from the bottom of your pots.

Don't add nutes until you see that they are starting to become deficient...like jman said...watch for slight yellowing in the leaves and then you will know it's time to feed nutes.


----------

